

Bitcoin just passed the $200 mark - niico


======
M4v3R
At the same time it's now $190 on Bitstamp.

What's nice that the volume at MtGox was pretty high lately, ranging from
10-50K BTC per day. That's up to 10M USD traded daily we're talking about.

------
laichzeit0
More surprisingly, btcchina.com is trading at $218/1BTC.

------
tokenadult
Going up or going down?

~~~
alexgaribay
It has been going up.

